# psu buying advice



## aby geek (Nov 9, 2010)

hi friends,

i need your help and guidance to decide which smps to buy.

there are so many brands that iam confused wch brand to go for at what price point.

right now iam thinking of corsair vx 450.

but i would like to stick to a budget of 3k.

i may add a gpu later , minimum being gts 450 and max being 6850 and equivalents.

ill put the questions so its easy to answer.

1) sanest smps purchase for a 6850

2)sanest smps purchase for a 450 gts

3) maximum card a corsair vx450 can handle.


please include ques 3 in the psu you suggest as well.


thanx in advance 
aby


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

Can u mention ur whole rig?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

If your budget is 3k then forget corsair. The cheapest corsair psu is cx400 priced at 2.7k
You should look for either gigabyte or fsp brand psu since they are cheaper and you can get a 500w psu for 3k or less.
Get an idea of what your computer needs in terms of power by calculating it at cooler master's official website.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 9, 2010)

1.) for 6850 u need a 450W or more
2.)GTS 450 can b run on a 400W PSU
3.)max VX450 can handle depends on ur rig for e.g if u hv more than 1 HDDs,optical drives,3-4case fans then not advisable to plug in a 6850..
IMO if u wanna use 6850 u should think of nothin less than a 450W(500W) PSU from a trusted n reputed brand.
Now for 450W PSUs within 3k - u can look into Gigabyte Superb 460W,FSP Saga II 500W.U can also look into Tagan.
Wait for wat others hv to say too!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

gigbyte 460w superb @2.2k
corsair cx 400w @2.8k

but do mention ur whole config


----------



## aby geek (Nov 9, 2010)

hey thanks for your replies guys.

heres my config:

c2d e7500 2.93
asus g41 p5qpl-am 
a data ddr2 800 2gb
seagate sata 250 hdd
and a samsung dvd writer

and my budget is flexible, but i dont want to be a spend thrift right now.
what is the maximum gpu cx 400w and cx 430w can handle?

please stick to corsair,seasonic,tagan. or any other brands you believe are as good as these.

also if you know what gpu will be best to add to the current rig,feel free to give your opinion.

and please give me useful links like power and eff calculators for psu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

6850 will be perfect for you..get corsair vx450w.
actually cx430w has lower amps on 12v+ than cx400w.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

What? Really? So where does the extra 30w go?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

cx430w can deliver 430w at 30C temp only..its mentioned at the corsair site.

Welcome to Corsair :: Builder Series CX430 Power Supply
Welcome to Corsair :: CX Power Supplies


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

Good thing i bought cx400 but gotta wait till jan to put it in my pc back home.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks jasji
could you guys help me shortlist me some great psus so i can start finding prices at different places.

and please give phone numbers of few nehru place shops.

thanks in advance
aby


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

if you will go for 6850 to 6870 -

FSP Everest 500 @ 4.1k
FSP Epsilon 500 @ 4.1k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k

if you will go for GTS450 to 5770 - 

FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.7K


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

which is better 
epsilon/everest?

i thought epsilon is costlier than everest


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

at smc international both at same price..but i am unable to find a comparison b/w two.

though both have around 85% efficiency


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

must be a wrong info on their site
coz as far as i know 
FSP epsilon 700W costs between 6.5k to 7k

now the question is whether it is bronze/silver/gold rated


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

ya there are 2 700w mentioned one at 4 and other at 5k
both are bronze
FSP
FSP


----------



## pegasus (Nov 11, 2010)

VX450(/VX550) if you afford it or grab a CX400 (2.5K-2.7K approx) while it's still available, if you want to stick to 3K max.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks guys

the fabled psu guru the sorceror , said no FSP. then he got annoyed with my undecisiveness and locked his pm. i hope he drops in here. iam sorry sorceror, please return.


about the tagan 500 heard its 83% and is around 3k

well jasji if iam going to go over 4k i would seriously like a top brand over FSP.

what about seasonic? how good is it.

thnx in adv.
aby


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Go for Seasonic. Most of the good Corsair PSUs have been Seasonic OEM.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 11, 2010)

I dun think FSP is tht bad!!Jus wait for others'(Cilus,Jas,Sam,ico n many more) opinion.
Hey *Jas*, will it b really bad if 1 opts for FSP?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

FSP isnt bad at all
:O


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 11, 2010)

hehe,i feel for sorcy, after his PSU guide, everyone PMs him for queries (even i did) 

Anyway, seasonic is good, could be hard to find.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 11, 2010)

FSP is a great option IMO.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

but how many of you have had experience with their service and RMA?


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

I just spent my entire budget on the cabinet ... m selling off my old pc for around 6k.. i  can pump in another 1-1.5k .... 
now i need a) a psu  b) a lcd display ..ny suggestion guys?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

daemonix said:


> I just spent my entire budget on the cabinet ... m selling off my old pc for around 6k.. i  can pump in another 1-1.5k ....
> now i need a) a psu  b) a lcd display ..ny suggestion guys?


Start a new thread here.  PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India


----------



## daemonix (Nov 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Start a new thread here.  PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India



done


----------



## aby geek (Nov 12, 2010)

thanx guys

so what now? seasonic ,tagan ,FSP.

i am not convinced about spending 4100 on a FSP product.

and yeah people who live in delhi , can you share your nehru place experience how things work there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 12, 2010)

Go for seasonic then.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd answer the original questions - 

1) Corsair VX 450 is min as others have said.
2) FSP saga 500W (I think it should be enough)
3) I think it may be able to handle HD 6870


----------



## aby geek (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks 

Firecracker Or Power Plant? : Who's Who In Power Supplies: Brands, Labels, And OEMs

awesome stuff guys check it out.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 17, 2010)

wah no replies!!

come on guys , please share your ul no.  that would really help in a purchase decision.

thanking you
aby


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

well, I've already suggested you to go for Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4.2 or 430w @ 3.5k.



aby geek said:


> come on guys , please share your *ul no.*  that would really help in a purchase decision.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ lol,even google can't crack that!

"ul no" - Google Search


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

Guess it means unlimited Knowledge...


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 17, 2010)

a Seasonic S12II 380W PSU should be fine too...some Rs2.8k..28A on 12V IIRC


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

ico said:


>



look here.



> UL Numbers From Underwriters Laboratories
> 
> "Underwriters Laboratories, an independent firm working with product safety certification, has been active in the field of product testing and preparation of safety standards for more than a century. UL evaluates more than 19,000 types of products, components, materials and systems annually. Every year more than 20 billion UL marks are placed on products from 66,000 different manufacturers. The UL Group and its network of service providers include 68 testing and certification labs worldwide, serving customers in 102 countries."--from the About UL page at Redirecting page to Browser Language detected URL


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ lol..that I knew. "*ul no.*" got me confused. Not good at short forms.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^ lol..that I knew. "*ul no.*" got me confused. Not good at short forms.



for a moment i thought he wanted write "ph no".


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 19, 2010)

yOU CAN bUY Gigabyte Superb 460W GE-R460-V1 Power Supply @ Rs. 2100/-


----------



## aby geek (Nov 23, 2010)

can you guys share the UL numbers of the psu you have , read the first link on this page you will know what i mean.

the cm extreme i just burnt doesnt have one ,its fake 

i cant find cx400 data. if you have cx400 please shre its UL number.

seasonic 380w would not hold gts 450 or 550 . those are the minimum gpu i want.

do you guys know whats the best deal for vx450w if so please post links.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

aby geek said:


> seasonic 380w would not hold gts 450 or 550 .


Please make statements clear.Is there any GTS 550 available in the market??..I have never heard of such a GPU.Was it launched recently?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Please make statements clear.Is there any GTS 550 available in the market??..I have never heard of such a GPU.Was it launched recently?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^K..is that a genuine laugh or a disparaging one?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^K..is that a genuine laugh or a disparaging one?



Genuine. That was a joke right......


----------



## aby geek (Nov 23, 2010)

if you are that particular , iam sorry , i meant to say gts450 and the card that will replace it. since 560 is true , so its possibble 450's succesor will be 550.

and my assumption was true:
Geforce GT 550 and 530 coming in Q1 11

now my problem is it is not necessary that cx 400 will be able to handle 550 if it can handle 450. so what should i go for in such a scenario?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

CX400W can handle the 450. Can't say about 550.

Get the VX450W for 3500. Just to be safe.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2010)

aby geek said:


> if you are that particular , iam sorry , i meant to say gts450 and the card that will replace it. since 560 is true , so its possibble 450's succesor will be 550.
> 
> and my assumption was true:
> Geforce GT 550 and 530 coming in Q1 11
> ...



dude just go for seasonic PSU if u can get one
they are the OEM (original equipment manufacturers) of Corsair
so THEY know better


----------



## aby geek (Nov 23, 2010)

but piyush seasonic 500 is around 4350 and vx450 is 3600+. do you know any better seasonic psu mtchibng to vx450 but below 4k.

and how much better will seasonic be in comparision with FSP epsilon and everest wch are around 4100?

and ishu you live in noida too so could tell me how you go about your purchases?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 23, 2010)

PMed.


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2010)

Just for the note, Seasonic has been the OEM for most of Corsair's quality PSU.

Like I had mentioned above, you can go for Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4.2k.


----------



## Joker (Nov 23, 2010)

corsair vx550 > seasonic s12ii bronze 520w > corsair vx450 > seasonic si12ii 430w ~ corsair cx400 > seasonic s12ii 380w

all quality PSUs...difference is not big.

s12ii and s12ii bronze are different series.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2010)

@aby geek

look what ico and joker posted above

2nd option is best for u
otherwise go for 3rd


----------



## aby geek (Nov 24, 2010)

thank you friends 

i will go with corsair vx 450 this time.

which website should i buy them from in india? i found tech shop having high prices.

please suggest some good alternatives to nehru place.

but still can you guys contribute the UL numbers of your psus,that would make a great database as not all is detailed in the TH chart posted.

thanks in advance
aby


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 24, 2010)

Smcinternational.in


----------



## aby geek (Nov 24, 2010)

its better to buy from there site than personally at shop jasji?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 24, 2010)

Better to go to the shop I think.......


----------



## aby geek (Nov 26, 2010)

lol called SMC NP today they dont have anything but CM,and he even said corsair vx450 
ab nahin aati.

should i still go to NP?


----------



## Joker (Nov 26, 2010)

why not check out other sites? TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX 450W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified SMPS

i really feel this thread is getting more extended without much reason..we hv told u everything & now it is ur decision to how make a purchase...and corsair vx450 is going to be discontinued..he is correct.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2010)

^^from where did you read corsair vx450w discontinued


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2010)

^^what i heard was they gonna replace their VX series with GS series
but thats just the flying rumor


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 26, 2010)

the vx series has been around for a few years so its no surprise its being discontinued, i havent been able to find any substantial review of the gs series but i guess people looking for vx like quality can look at seasonic


----------



## aby geek (Nov 28, 2010)

is there any harm in going for vx450 since its being discontinued? 

and yes do you guys know any shops where i can sell my old pc.

Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES Power Supply

and please give your feedback on the above link. is this a good buy?

and do cables matter in a psu ,will there only be some psu that my mobo can accomodate?


thnks in advance
aby


----------



## Piyush (Nov 28, 2010)

^^its ok


----------



## aby geek (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*

Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES Power Supply

guys how is this psu ?


----------



## aby geek (Nov 29, 2010)

no feedback on the silverstone psu? come on guys


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*

at that price the PSU is just a steal - it has active PFC and 80 plus certification and this unit comes only at 2.9k! The Amp rating of +12V rail is pretty good 34A.

Here's a review : [Phoronix] SilverStone Strider Essential 500W Review

BTW, what gfx card you are planning to use with this anyway ?


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardware spec sheet/price update*



aby geek said:


> Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES Power Supply
> 
> guys how is this psu ?


Silverstone is good from what I've heard.

But I think you  were willing to extend around 4k in your thread. So, why not go for Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w? Compared to Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES, it has 40amps on the 12V rail.

*Edit:* Posts moved from the other thread. Keep your discussion restricted to one thread only.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 30, 2010)

@topgear maximum gpu would be 6870 and minimum 450gts or 550 most probably.

@ico but its not bad to save money na , hows primeabgb?

i just posted int the spec sheet thread to catch sorcerors attention, and lol you moved it here.

well anyway havent dne online shopping before so which sites will give me the least grand total after all charges applied.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

if it's for GTS 450/550 then it should do but for a HD6870 though it will handle the load I would suggest you to look else where - you can get what ico has suggested but if you have prob in finding that you can consider getting corasir VX550W - it has 41A on it's +12V rail.

BTW, post the complete HW details you are going to use with HD6870.


----------



## ankurmay1988 (Dec 1, 2010)

Does Seasonic 520w come with an american power connector ? i heard that u basically need some converter to convert it to indian power 3 pin cable ?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

@topgear  the system config is :

c2d e7500 
asus p5qpl-am
adata 2gb ddr2 800mhz
seagate 250gb 7200.10

so you are saying if i get silverstone i should go for 450 gts coz 6870 will be too much for it?

and from where should i buy?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

then why is topgear suggesting elsewise? is 34A on 12v rail mediocre?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 1, 2010)

Nah, good enough.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2010)

cant register at primeabgb. wasnt able to get the silverstone final price.
seasonic is costing 4300 and upward depending on shipping options.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2010)

aby geek said:


> @topgear  the system config is :
> 
> c2d e7500
> asus p5qpl-am
> ...





aby geek said:


> then why is topgear suggesting elsewise? is 34A on 12v rail mediocre?



I thought you have a power hungry quad core cpu  and a high end mobo with CM690 like cabby with many fans but as per your current config the PSU will do just fine with a HD6870.

BTW, 34A on +12V is a moderate rating but quality wise corsair VX series is more better and Silverstone is the OEM provider of corsair.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 2, 2010)

topgear said:


> BTW, 34A on +12V is a moderate rating but quality wise corsair VX series is more better and *Silverstone is the OEM provider of corsair.*



AFAIK *Seasonic* is the OEM of corsair.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude that Silverstone PSU is of 500W....It'll easily handle 6870...and that too with ease!!


It is rated as 34A on the 12V rail. Same as VX450. And VX450 will just manage to handle HD 6870.

I feel this thread has stretched a lot.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 2, 2010)

man ico mai bahut hyper hoon, ghar par tane  sunne se better hai ki mai tumhe jyada jyada piyoon


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2010)

tera budget kitna he
aur konsa gfx card lene wala he???????????????


----------



## aby geek (Dec 2, 2010)

@piyush for now i am taking smps only and will add a 6870 max to the rig later.

btw what shipping options would you suggest to go for if buying from techshop.in.

and please tell me how primeabgb works i cant register,so if you guys know about what options are avbl there please tell me.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

ico said:


> *It is rated as 34A on the 12V rail. Same as VX450*. And VX450 will just manage to handle HD 6870.
> 
> I feel this thread has stretched a lot.



VX450's +12V rating is 33A ie 396 Watts.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

1A doesn't make much of a difference.  Secondly, VX450 is also slightly underrated like all Corsair and Seasonic PSUs.



aby geek said:


> @piyush for now i am taking smps only and will add a 6870 max to the rig later.


Then go for this: *Seasonic S12II Bronze 520w.* It is _the_ minimum, imho to be on the safer side. We've already suggested you this many times now.

PrimeABGB is a reputed dealer. Register by clicking here: *primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_user&task=register



aby geek said:


> btw what shipping options would you suggest to go for if buying from techshop.in.


Someone would be able to help you only if he has bought from that shop.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks topgear and ico

the captcha aint showing on primeabgb so registration fails.

here ihave attached the techshop.in shipping options please suggest what to choose.

and how is bitfang.com in ur opinion.


and how is fsp epsilon 500w? saw it on bitfang


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

aby geek said:


> the captcha aint showing on primeabgb so registration fails.


Adobe Flash Player + Opera 11 beta

Their CAPTCHA runs on Flash.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 3, 2010)

answer all qestions re baba


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't know about Epsilon series but FSP Everest Series is good and is on AMD's certified PSU list

*support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/listing.asp


----------



## aby geek (Dec 4, 2010)

please check the image i atached in post 84 and tell me whats the best option.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2010)

image too small to view


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

@ piyush
Click on it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> @ piyush
> Click on it.



are u kiddin????

i meant it after clickin on it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll tell what it says

DTDC Air Parcel
BlueDart Surface
DTDC
DTDC/Proffesional Courier
BlueDart Surface (Insured)

They are shipping options. Don't know anything about them though.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Go for the Green option.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 5, 2010)

@ico thanks for the answer. could you explain the differences between these options. and which are a big no no and which are the sane ones.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
Aby, all of those options are fine. Just choose the one which suits your budget. The expensive ones will get the manifesto to your place quicker and insured, BUT all are fine, so do not panic.

Hope you get your PSU soon. Best of luck.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 6, 2010)

but what does the first option (non-document) means.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

^^
Call up the courier vendor and ask. That would be best. We might give you assumptions and/or fantasies and you could be misled.

It is best to play safe and sound when dealing with ones hard earned money.


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

please it is u who has to make a purchase...call them and ask them out??

how can we help when we have not used that site???

also...they all are courrier services...ur product will definitely reach to you..just choose accordign to your budget...expensive one might be air parcel and the cheaper ones will be train parcelt..common sense.

but yea..call/email them and ask.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 7, 2010)

ok where can i get the coupons for these sites?they all offer entering coupon codes


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

aby geek said:


> ok where can i get the coupons for these sites?they all offer entering coupon codes


which website?

Just order from TheITWares and be done with it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2010)

Coupon codes are procured when you are a returning customer, which you are not. Just place the order and you should be fine. ITWarez are good. They will get you the stuff in 48 hours, roughly.


----------

